# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Can't Unhide Column A & B

## Dave

Hide Columns A & B and now I can't figure out how to Unhide them.  The
obvious doesn't seem to work.  Been here, done that, before but got them
back somehow.  Guess it's time I found out the right way to do it.

Thx all
Dave

----------


## EdMac

Hi Dave,

Click on the top left square (intersect of Cols and Rows), FORMAT > columns > Unhide

Ed

----------


## Dave Peterson

Some things to try:
Window|Unfreeze panes
then scroll to the left (maybe they were just behind that frozen pane)

Edit|goto
type: a1:b1
and hit enter
format|column|unhide



Dave wrote:
>
> Hide Columns A & B and now I can't figure out how to Unhide them.  The
> obvious doesn't seem to work.  Been here, done that, before but got them
> back somehow.  Guess it's time I found out the right way to do it.
>
> Thx all
> Dave

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Dave

Thank you both - both ways work -

Now all I have to do is remember how to do it next time.

Thx again
Dave

----------


## mudraker

Another couple of ways

use the Goto command (f5) to go to a1 then select Format ?Columns > Un hide. 

Repeat for column b

2nd Method 

Click on Column C header, whilst holding left mouse button down drag mouse pointer to the left, let go left mouse button and follow your normal method of unhiding columns

----------


## Dave

That I can remember

thx
Dave

----------


## jacteaux

I'm so frustrated  :Mad: , none of these work for me.  I have been able to unhide these many times in the past, but I cannot do it in this current file.  A-E are hidden.
File is from another user, but it is not protected.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hamsandwich

Try resetting the column widths.  I'm using 2010.  Highlight the entire sheet (Ctrl +A) on the HOME menu the select Format Cells icon (mine is 4th from the right), select column width, set to 10 or 12.  Excel Format.png

----------


## HumanResources1

> Hide Columns A & B and now I can't figure out how to Unhide them.  The
> obvious doesn't seem to work.  Been here, done that, before but got them
> back somehow.  Guess it's time I found out the right way to do it.
> 
> Thx all
> Dave



I tried all of the recommended fixes. None worked. I clicked on top upper left to highlight whole worksheet, copied, and pasted into a new worksheet. The hidden columns were there  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hello HumanResources1 & Welcome to the Forum,

As you can see, this thread is 12 years old, and as such, essentially closed.  If you have a query, please open your own thread as per the forum rules.  You can always refer to this thread within your own thread.

----------

